# Chihuahua Duble Stroller consumer report?



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Does anyone on the forum own this type of double stroller?
Are you happy with the quality?
I am considering buying it as you can put your chi on the
top level and their yogi or ugodog tray for potty on the 
the bottom. My chi doesnt go outside. I want this for
the country fair events or flea markets.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> Does anyone on the forum own this type of double stroller?
> Are you happy with the quality?
> I am considering buying it as you can put your chi on the
> top level and their yogi or ugodog tray for potty on the
> ...


 Just wondering why your Chi doesn't go outside ? They need to have a good walk !


----------



## chloeandoscar (Aug 22, 2009)

i was thinking the same!


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

In my area there are many large dogs (rotts & pits) running loose.
Also to take your dogs many places they have to be
in a carrier and not on foot.
Almost every dog disease is spread by dog feces 
they get on their feet.Im cautious in public.
Arent you?


----------



## chloeandoscar (Aug 22, 2009)

They still need a good run though, I am very cautious when taking mine out, I still do it though, I just have to be more selective. Have found a beach that is a mile from the car park and its dead, even on a hot summers day, We love taking Oscar there, He loves the long walk, he leads the way! you just have to find somewhere away from the big dogs. Im not really a dog pram person, I would use a carrier occasionally.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> In my area there are many large dogs (rotts & pits) running loose.
> Also to take your dogs many places they have to be
> in a carrier and not on foot.
> Almost every dog disease is spread by dog feces
> ...


I'm sure you could find a quiet place to walk your Chi,they have to come into contact with germs otherwise their immune system will not work properly.They are dogs after all.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

But they love their walks, we walked Bruno about 4 miles round trip on Saturday down to a festival nearby - he loved it, and he's just 2lbs 12oz and he was well able!! That was the longest walk he did so far, when he was smaller we used to just go around the block, and if we saw a larger dog, we would just pick him up. They are dogs - just in tinier packages!


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Excuse me but you are off topic here.
I merely asked for a product review......
not a review of my lifestyle.I said the stroller would
be for crowded places you cant walk a dog.
Maybe Im disabled and cant go for 4 mile walks on the beach
or I live in an apartment and have no fenced backyard.
You are being presumptious here and insensitive.
Not everybody can take walks in the country!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> Excuse me but you are off topic here.
> I merely asked for a product review......
> not a review of my lifestyle.I said the stroller would
> be for crowded places you cant walk a dog.
> ...


No you did say "Your dog doesn't go outside ",in your first thread,I just think having a dog,it should be walked and so do a lot of other people on here,that's just our view on owning a dog .


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> Excuse me but you are off topic here.
> I merely asked for a product review......
> not a review of my lifestyle.I said the stroller would
> be for crowded places you cant walk a dog.
> ...



You are right, they are off topic. You only asked for a product review and you did state a specific use for this product. I'm sorry that I can't give you a review of the product because I've not used a stroller, let alone a double one. However, just a couple thoughts on it. Does it have a cover for the bottom seat, so your chi can have some privacy for her use? Mine are a bit shy at those moments. Also does it give you any storage/carrier room? After all, you are out there shopping. Those are some of the things I would be looking for. Maybe someone else can chime in on strollers they use.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

*To each his own*

Yes both levels of the stroller are enclosed by mesh.
It would keep insects off and the rear areas are more
private like a den.I was going to get one of those hanging
nets you add to the back of the stroller for storage.The
nets are made for umbroller type strollers and cost about $12.
I just want to keep my chi safe and secure when we are in
crowded areas.Also this way she can go with us one way or another.
There are a lot of dog thefts here too and I am going to have
her mico-chipped at the time of her spay.
I wasnt trying to say this is the only way to take your dog out.
I am more open minded then some people on here.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

My friend has that stroller and she loves it! It is light weight and easy to use.
We live in the hot CA desert and my dogs do not go outside either..I have a small dog run on the patio when the weather is cooler where they romp and play, and they get lots of exercise running and playing in the house which I make sure they get. I also have a stroller which they love and it keeps them safe, shaded, and I don't have to worry about other dogs, birds of pray or coyotes. The top opens up and they can get sunshine when the weather permits.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Dazy Mae thanks for your input.
And yes I too try to keep her active
by taking walks in the house on a leash to practice
and in the evenings we sit outside on a bench
for fresh air while my hubby works on his mustang.
I wish they would allow her to walk at the mall.
You know in the morning when the older people go to walk. 
I might try it sometime to see if they ask us to leave.


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

*Mall walking*



Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> Dazy Mae thanks for your input.
> And yes I too try to keep her active
> by taking walks in the house on a leash to practice
> and in the evenings we sit outside on a bench
> ...


I had checked with our mall and was told no. I also checked with local schools and gyms. None would let me walk my dogs indoors. However, our National Guard Armory had dog training classes some evenings. They said that I could use their facility anytime there was a Guardsman on duty. Typically, they have someone there from 6:00 a.m. - 9:00 p.m. and most the time they are working in other parts of the building. Do you have something like that near you? Also, my local fleet store allows dogs in the store if they are in a cart or carrier. It's not exercise, but good people socialization.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Thanks for your suggestions*

Good suggestions Baby Babs......
I know we have a Tractor Supply Store here.
(Very similar to Farm & Fleet).
I want her to like going out so we go for rides
after dinner just for fun in my sport truck.
Dont want Dahlia to think we are going to the vets
everytime we go somewhere.
Today we did 20 laps around the parquet floor in
the kitchen with her leash.
She is so tiny its really funny to see!!


----------



## princesslisa31 (Mar 31, 2009)

how much does it cost though? wopuld it be cheaper and easier to customise a baby buggy?
It would be a one of a kind then 
I think america must be very different to england if you cant walk a dog down the street,I found when bambiu was small she didnt want to walk and she would sit in the babys pushchair in the basket underneath,then when she decided it was fun to walk and sniff about people were coming up to me saying "have you got a new puppy?" I was like,no I have had her for months now she never wanted to walk! it was funny to see their faces !


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Its on ebay for $52 with free shipping.
I think thats very fair as it can be used
for 2 dogs or 1 puppy on the top
with his Yogi on the bottom.Not everywhere
has a lawn for them to poo on like flea markets
or the grand stand at the fair.It comes in several colors too.


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

I know what you mean about taking rides so they don't think they are always going to the vet office. I also take them both in even when they don't have appts. My vet has it's scale in their lobby, so we take a spin on it and then if they aren't too busy the vet techs come and handle them so that there is good time with them too.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Good point.......dropinski visits just to say "HI".
Dahlia goes to the vet this friday to meet our new
homeopathic vet.I want it to go well!
Im hoping to get the stroller over the holiday weekend.


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

i saw one that looked more like a conventional stroller on ebay for about the same price. zoe is able to 'hold it' for a little longer than dahlia probablyand doesnt really need one that doubles for 'doody duty' and i wanted it for the craft fairs and such around here which are so crowded. i want to take her, but i worry about someone stepping on her, or some weirdo kicking at her, so i want her in a stroller. the one i looked at has a bin at the bottom for food and water for her and packages and cupholders at the top.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Yes they have several styles
and I know the one you refer to.
I go to a lot of garage sales but
Ive never seen a "dog stroller" at one.
Lots of child strollers though.
Dahlia is in a large square playpen.
I need to find a smaller rectangle shape one.
She pees ok but makes poo boo-boo`s with too much room.
So I have stuff on my sale hunting list yet.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

I am sorry if you think I am "Insensitive and presumptious" You posted -
"My Chi doesn't go outside "and in another post "Almost every dog disease is spread by dog feces they get on their feet.Im cautious in public, Aren't you?."

So I just responded to that, saying my dogs enjoy their walks, I thought that maybe you were under the impression that it was not safe for chis to go on walks - I didn't think my post was that bad that it deserved the above and other comments!


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks to all that offered info about strollers
and how they can be useful in certain situations.
It helped me make my mind up about buying one.


----------



## princesslisa31 (Mar 31, 2009)

I hope you get a pink one! 
we will all want to see pics of dahlia in it you know


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh yes I definately want the pink one!
I may get it this weekend and will
post pics of Dahlia in it for sure!!
I bought her a lovely pink sweater
she can wear for fall stroller rides!


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

To be honest, I can see little merit in this or any other type of stroller in the majority of cases, though I appreciate people may need them in certain circumstances.
Nobody is more cautious than I am when it comes to my dogs safety, so we pick them up if it's busy or dogs seem a problem, other than that they walk like dogs are supposed to do, for after all, that is what they are 

All dogs need to explore the outside world and it seems so very sad to confine them to the home or inside a "pram" because of your fears. However real and genuine they are in your own mind.

As someone pointed out, limiting a dogs exposure to the world will actually compromise it's immune system 

x


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your input!


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> OK lets be clinical here as this is where its going:
> A dogs immune system is in its digestive tract.
> Are you saying getting feces on their feet and
> licking them off helps build a dogs immune system??


A dogs immune system is not in it's digestive tract...but never mind 

Lot's of things help build up a dogs immune system, including ingesting whatever may find it's way onto their paws. Just as children build up theirs, playing in the garden, on the swings in the park and grubbing around with other kiddies!

If your dog has received her puppy vaccinations, has a good healthy lifestyle, good food, fresh air, exercise and limited stress levels. Her body will be able to cope with a *normal *doggy existence and that includes washing her paws after a romp in the park or woods  

I seriously think your own fears are affecting your judgement here and sincerely hope for your little ones sake (and your own) you will discuss them with your vet.

Edited to add, I am not against strollers per se and would use them if circumstances dictated it safer for my dogs. At the moment with two we manage fine, three a stroller might have it's uses occasionally!
x


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Yes it is in the digestive tract and it sounds like you
need to talk to your vet.That is why the good bacteria
is needed in their tracts after an illness and many people
feed them yogurt to build it up again.
Lets get back on topic.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> Yes it is in the digestive tract and it sounds like you
> need to talk to your vet.That is why the good bacteria
> is needed in their tracts after an illness and many people
> feed them yogurt to build it up again.
> Lets get back on topic.


If that's what you choose to believe, the immune system however is a little more complex than this...
But please speak to your vet for your little ones sake 

Are you going to have her vaccinated? Even if you plan on confining her to a pram all her life when out, she will still be exposed to possible infection...

x


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Dogs have got faeces on their feet and smell and lick each other's butts for thousands, even millions of years - it really shouldn't worry you!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Aquarius said:


> I am sorry if you think I am "Insensitive and presumptious" You posted -
> "My Chi doesn't go outside "and in another post "Almost every dog disease is spread by dog feces they get on their feet.Im cautious in public, Aren't you?."
> 
> So I just responded to that, saying my dogs enjoy their walks, I thought that maybe you were under the impression that it was not safe for chis to go on walks - I didn't think my post was that bad that it deserved the above and other comments!


Maybe she was getting at me as well! Oh well it takes all sorts i suppose,don't let it bother you.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Original post was reg: help and review with a stroller... It makes me feel sad to see when people get upset with eachother. This is a wonderful forum where we come together to help and share and give positive information. Peace to all


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

i've just ordered a stroller that looks more like a regular pushchair.
Diefenbaker goes everywhere with me and walks most of the way himself but i carry a wicker basket with his blanket in it for when he gets tired or cold in the wind.
so far it's worked well for us but now the weather is turning wet, i'd rather he didn't get soggy and chilled. (plus it'll mean i'll be able to walk at a brisk pace, rather than Dief's usual saunter.) 
i think a stroller is a useful, occasional piece of gear especially as i don't drive.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks Ember for your input on strollers!


----------



## poodlecrazy4 (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi, I'm a newbie & I have show chis(disregard my user name as i got it years ago when I just had pet poodles). Anyway, I love the strollers & when I go to shows I find them invaluable. I usually have to park far from the rings & walk where many large breed dogs are being shown. Also the strollers that double as car seats( found on ebay) eliminate the need for crates in the car. So, I have to say that dog strollers can have a purpose!


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

Diefenbaker's new stroller arrived today.
he LOVES it!  
he sat there looking so pleased with himself and he really enjoyed seeing the world from higher up, plus he was happy being out of the windy weather.
we received so many comments whilst out and about. 
everyone thought it was a great idea.
i was even able to put a few groceries i picked up in the basket on the bottom instead of juggling puppy, puppy basket and bags.
i forgot to take some photos but next time we get the stroller out, i'll take some pics of Dief and his new favourite mode of transport.


----------

